# 2010 giants



## reptastic (May 9, 2011)

just thought it'd be cool to share some updates on our 2010 giants, if you can include a pic, sex, hatch dates, parents and length so we can compare growth between siblings ect. Ill start:

storm-male
hatched: 7/6/2010
parents: blizardXsugar
length: 28.5
(hibernated from september-febuary)


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

handsome man you got there


----------



## reptastic (May 9, 2011)

Thanks, Cant wait to see what his clutches/ other giants look like


----------



## slideaboot (May 10, 2011)

I'll get on this when I get home from work tonight. Aesop's gettin' friggin' enormous and Francis is really filling out. Pics later...


----------



## turtlepunk (May 10, 2011)

awesome!! i would LOVE to see everyones pics of their giants!!! cant wait to get mine this summer!!! <3


----------



## Maro1 (May 10, 2011)

Ill take some pics tonight!


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2011)

Awesome cant wait to see those pics, and to turtlepunk you wont be disappointed with a giant


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 10, 2011)

More pics more pics! lol Lets see the amazing giants


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2011)

more pics you say Lol


----------



## slideaboot (May 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksfYvQ8UN38

Here's a quick video of Aesop and Francis during their free-roam time today. Aesop is the first minute+ of the video, Francis is in the middle, and Aesop closes out our show (hardy-har!). That's a regulation size milk jug...hah. It's not exactly an exciting video, or well-shot, or incredibly indicative of their sizes (they move a LOT, especially Francis--she's training for Team Argentina for 2012).


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watchv=ksfYvQ8UN38
> 
> Here's a quick video of Aesop and Francis during their free-roam time today. Aesop is the first minute+ of the video, Francis is in the middle, and Aesop closes out our show (hardy-har!). That's a regulation size milk jug...hah. It's not exactly an exciting video, or well-shot, or incredibly indicative of their sizes (they move a LOT, especially Francis--she's training for Team Argentina for 2012).



Got any pics lol, cant watch videos on my phone3 right now aargghh!!!!!


----------



## All_American (May 15, 2011)

[attachment=2502]
well, hope this works. been a long time since I have dropped by to see whats new. This is a sugarxblizzard baby, not sexed yet..


----------



## reptastic (May 15, 2011)

Looks female to me, either way s/he is gorgeous looks alot like storm


----------



## Kingwolf26 (May 20, 2011)

Hey slideaboot, aesop looks like a female. How long is aesop?


----------



## AdrianPaul (May 21, 2011)

Here is my 2010 giant from Sarge x Cream.
Got him at the end of 12/2010, hibernated from the time I got him to mid February. Now 24 inches long. 
Lives in an outdoor enclosure with my blue tongue skink. They get along well. Supposed to be a male.


----------



## slideaboot (May 21, 2011)

Kingwolf26 said:


> Hey slideaboot, aesop looks like a female. How long is aesop?



Aesop's just a few inches shy of 4 feet. I'm not sure on his/her sex anymore...if I think about it and get some time, I think I'll post some pics and see what you guys think. I'm really hoping male...


----------



## jjollie (May 24, 2011)

nice pics


----------



## Tensleep (May 24, 2011)

Appears to be female. I have a male giant just over 3 feet. The jowls are very pronounced on my male already and I would think your 4 foot tegu would have a similar appearance if not more so. Your tegu is beautiful. Is it one of Bobby's.


----------



## slideaboot (May 25, 2011)

Tensleep said:


> Appears to be female. I have a male giant just over 3 feet. The jowls are very pronounced on my male already and I would think your 4 foot tegu would have a similar appearance if not more so. Your tegu is beautiful. Is it one of Bobby's.



That's a rational hypothesis...

But, I'm not entirely sold yet. I know of plenty of fat kids without any features that indicate sexual maturity, ya know? Aesop grew up so fast that I'm not entirely sure that his (?) sexual maturity would have matched, development-wise. 


Check this thread out...it's got some updated pictures of Aesop (headshots).

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8261#axzz1NBn7Mzcp


----------



## reptastic (May 25, 2011)

@slideboot can you post a full body shot of aesop? storm is a few inches shy of 3' he hasnt developed jowls yet and he and aesop are clutchmates but his buttons are very pronounced, do you feel anything down there?


----------



## laurarfl (May 26, 2011)

AdrianPaul said:


> Here is my 2010 giant from Sarge x Cream.
> Got him at the end of 12/2010, hibernated from the time I got him to mid February. Now 24 inches long.
> Lives in an outdoor enclosure with my blue tongue skink. They get along well. Supposed to be a male.



Awww, Is that your BTS, Mrs. Sprinkles?


----------



## AdrianPaul (May 26, 2011)

Actually it's "Snakey", you know cause it looks like a snake, sorta,...


----------



## Tensleep (May 26, 2011)

reptastic said:


> @slideboot can you post a full body shot of aesop? storm is a few inches shy of 3' he hasnt developed jowls yet and he and aesop are clutchmates but his buttons are very pronounced, do you feel anything down there?



Yes, aside from jowl form the buttons should be evident by now on the sides of the vent if she is a he  You are right that jowls don't necessarily form at same rate or get to be the same size so that characteristic is not as reliable in determining sex. If the buttons are not there by now my guess would be that she is a she


----------

